
I did my own H-1B transfer following these simple instructions - pkelchte
https://github.com/pkelchte/h1b
======
jim_d
thanks for putting this together, I'm sure this will help a lot of folks and
startups :)

~~~
pkelchte
No problem! I hope people realize that transferring an H-1B is actually not
that complicated. It sure made me feel a lot more confident about switching
jobs.

